# Excess Abdominal Fat ? This is More Than a Vanity Issue!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you know that the vast majority of people in this day and age have excess abdominal fat? The first thing that most people think of is that their extra abdominal fat is simply ugly, is covering up their abs from being visible, and makes them self conscious about showing off their body.However, what most [...]

*Read More...*


----------

